# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Elite XE Antonia Silva

## yannick35

Man was that guy amazing last night.

When i saw the fight i wasnt sure it was him, guess he fell in a meat grinder.

He lost a huge amount of fat and was really fast with is kicks and punches.

Cant wait to see whats next for this huge monster.

----------


## *RAGE*

i didn't get to see the fight because i am in iraq, how did he win?

----------


## soldier1

i too am in iraq and would also like to know how he got it done !

----------


## southmadejd

Silva won by TKO in the 2nd round.

----------


## WARMachine

Yeah there has been a lot of hype around Silva for years now... Hes supposed to be the next big thing in the HW division...

Well see how he progress goes...
Though i dont see him being as good as people say, mostly due to the lack of depth to the HW division in MMA, let alone Elite XC's HW division...

----------


## southmadejd

^^I agree....how can we tell how good he is if he is only fighting HW talent from Elite XC.....he is like 12-0 now....that is good enough to get him a high profile fight with a higher profile fighter but there are none in EliteXC and I don't even want to hear Kimbo's name. 

Honestly I think this guy could do great the rest of his career. He is so awkward and has such a long reach that he dominates his competition. Even though he is only 6'4" there is something about his body that makes other people look extremely small next to him....oh yeah and he is also like 250lbs.

----------


## Voice of Reason

> i too am in iraq and would also like to know how he got it done !





> i didn't get to see the fight because i am in iraq, how did he win?


Now you guys can see for self: *http://mixedmartialartvideos.com*

----------


## Voice of Reason

> ^^I agree....how can we tell how good he is if he is only fighting HW talent from Elite XC.....he is like 12-0 now....that is good enough to get him a high profile fight with a higher profile fighter but there are none in EliteXC and I don't even want to hear Kimbo's name. 
> 
> Honestly I think this guy could do great the rest of his career. He is so awkward and has such a long reach that he dominates his competition. Even though he is only 6'4" there is something about his body that makes other people look extremely small next to him....oh yeah and he is also like 250lbs.


He's got a upper hand it seems with that body it looks like he had gigantism or w/e it's called like andre the giant but with the medical treatment today looks like it was stopped at a good size. Probably a tumor near his pituitary gland. Bet he's got real freaky strength too cause of it, and for his size can still be quick with it.

----------


## southmadejd

> He's got a upper hand it seems with that body it looks like he had gigantism or w/e it's called like andre the giant but with the medical treatment today looks like it was stopped at a good size. Probably a tumor near his pituitary gland. Bet he's got real freaky strength too cause of it, and for his size can still be quick with it.


Bro you are completely right. I was trying to figure out what was wrong with him and I bet it was some sort of shit like you said...gigantism.....FREAK!!!!!!!

----------

